# The Cut Starts Here:READ ONLY:Stats Lyn



## karategirl (Jan 6, 2003)

*Week 1* 

*Stats* 

wt. 145


Pec: 11.8
Ax: 13.2
Tri: 5.8
Subscap: 9.4
Ab: 14.3
Supra: 7.0
Thigh: 24.1

*Goals*

My goal is to possibly compete again, or at least look like I could lol. So keep every ounce of lean mass and drop the body fat dramatically!


----------



## karategirl (Jan 13, 2003)

*Week 2*

*Stats* 

wt. 143


----------



## karategirl (Jan 21, 2003)

*Week 3* 

* Stats * 

wt. 143 

Giving self the  

1. 4meals only on quite a few days

2. the water

3. mid week birthday drinking

Not Excuses.......... just  reminders!


----------



## karategirl (Jan 28, 2003)

*Week 4* 

*stats* 

wt. 143


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Update Please? 

DP


----------



## karategirl (Feb 6, 2003)

*Week 5* 

*Stats* 

wt.144


----------



## karategirl (Feb 20, 2003)

*Week 6* 

I don't even want to talk about it!


----------



## karategirl (Feb 20, 2003)

*Week 7*

*Stats* 

wt. not telling

My body comp was done by someone different this time. 

pec: 9.1
ax: 10.2
tri: 8.7
subscap: 8.5
ab: 15.3
supra: 6.6
thigh: 28.4


----------

